# كم راتبك فى المنتدى ؟؟



## *malk (23 يوليو 2008)

*تساءلت بينى و بين نفسى ترى كم راتبى من المنتدى*

*وما الذى يجعلنى اتمسك بالمنتدى بالغرم من كل الضغوط ومشاغل الجياة التى تؤرقنى*

*وهل لو كانت هنالك رواتب فى المنتديات كنا سنقدم ربع ما نقدمة الان من دون مقابل مادى؟*

*نعم هنالك رواتب من المنتدى !! هو راتب حسى ومعنوى اكثر مما يوكن مادى*

*ان العضو عندما يقدم موضوعا فهو يجتهد فى اختيار حتى ولو كان منقولا*

*وعندما يجتهد العضو فى البحث و التنقيب فهو بدورة يستفيد من ذلك البحث*

*فاجتهادة يكسبة فائدة*

*ومشاركتة لها فائدة*

*وقراءتة لمواضيع غيرة لها فائدة*

*لكن عندما يكون العضو ملزما بعمل ما و بمقابل فانة يقدمة بلا روح طيبة ..وبدون نفس زكيةوبغير ذلك النشااااط*

*سيقدم مادة بلا زوق وبلا طعم*

*فغيرى هو انا و انا هو غيرى*

*لاننى المستفيد من المنتدى*

*راتبى هو ان اخاطب طبقة المثقفين من الناس*

*اناس طاالما حلمت بلقائهم او حتى تحيتهم*

*راتبى هو اطلاعهم على ما اضع*

*راتبى هو تقبل نصيحتهم القيمة*

*راتبى ان اكتشف ذاتى من خلال غيرى*

*راتبى معرفة معادن الناس*

*راتبى ان اجعل فى كل ارض لى اخ و صديق*

*راتبى ان اكتسب اخوة اعزاء*

*راتبى اننى ازددت معرفة وعلما من هؤلاء الاحباء*

*راتبى انهم سعوا لمساعدتى لانهل من ينبوع المعرفة*

*راتبى اننى سعيت لكى اساعد غيرى*

*بلا مقابل غير دعاء او كلمة شكر تسعدنى*

*منقوووووووووووووول*​


----------



## amjad-ri (23 يوليو 2008)

حتى لو لم يكن لي  راتب

  في المنتدى 

فهناك الاعضاء  و الاصدقاء الذي كسبتهم هم راتبي



شكرا الموضوع جميل جداااا​


----------



## just member (23 يوليو 2008)

*وجدت هنا اعلى من رواتب العالم *
*فقد وجدت الحب والسلام الطاهر اللى بيجمعنا على اسم المسيح *​*موضوع فى منتهى الروعة والجمال
شكرا جدا لتعب محبتك
اتمنالك تواصل دايم وتمتعنا اكتر بمواضيعك الجميلة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كم راتبك فى المنتدى ؟؟*

*موووضوع أكثر من رائع يا كيكى ... ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا معاكى .​*


----------



## *malk (23 يوليو 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> حتى لو لم يكن لي راتب​
> 
> في المنتدى ​
> فهناك الاعضاء و الاصدقاء الذي كسبتهم هم راتبي​
> ...


 

*ميرسى لمرورك*

*ربنا معاك*


----------



## *malk (23 يوليو 2008)

come with me قال:


> *وجدت هنا اعلى من رواتب العالم *
> 
> *فقد وجدت الحب والسلام الطاهر اللى بيجمعنا على اسم المسيح *
> *موضوع فى منتهى الروعة والجمال*
> ...


 
*ميرسى لمرورك الرائع دى*

*نورت*


----------



## *malk (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: كم راتبك فى المنتدى ؟؟*



dona nabil قال:


> *موووضوع أكثر من رائع يا كيكى ... ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا معاكى .​*


 
*مبسوطة ان الموضوع عجبك يا دونا*

*وربنا معاكى يا قمر*


----------



## kalimooo (23 يوليو 2008)

keky قال:


> *تساءلت بينى و بين نفسى ترى كم راتبى من المنتدى*
> 
> *وما الذى يجعلنى اتمسك بالمنتدى بالغرم من كل الضغوط ومشاغل الجياة التى تؤرقنى*
> 
> ...




                                    كلام اكثر منرائع:
                                        اولا":فيه التواضع
                                                     والمعرفة
                                                    وخدمة الغير
                                      والتعلم من الغير
                                      الله يعوض اتعابك
 
    وربنا يستر.


----------



## Coptic Man (23 يوليو 2008)

موضوع رائع فعلا يا كيكي 

المنتدي بيفيدنا جدااا اكثر ما احنا بنتصور في حاجات كتيرة اوي

ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يوليو 2008)

فعلا كلام كله مظبوط
المنتدي بالنسبه لي شئ اساسي في حياتي
بيقدم لي الكثير والكثير من المعرفه التي كنت اتجاهلها
واتمني من رب المجد يسوع المسيح ان يحافظ عليه
وعلي كل القائمين عليه لكي تنمو اكثر فاكثر
وميرسي يا كيكي علي مواضيعك الجميله زيك يا قمر
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## *malk (24 يوليو 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> كلام اكثر منرائع:
> اولا":فيه التواضع
> والمعرفة
> وخدمة الغير
> ...


 
*ميرسى لمرورك ومشاركتك يا كليم *

*ربنا معاك*


----------



## *malk (24 يوليو 2008)

coptic man قال:


> موضوع رائع فعلا يا كيكي
> 
> المنتدي بيفيدنا جدااا اكثر ما احنا بنتصور في حاجات كتيرة اوي
> 
> ربنا يباركك


 
*فعلا بنستفيد منة كتير*

*ميرسى اوى يا كوبتك*

*نورت الموضوع*

*ربنا معاك*


----------



## *malk (24 يوليو 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> فعلا كلام كله مظبوط
> 
> المنتدي بالنسبه لي شئ اساسي في حياتي
> بيقدم لي الكثير والكثير من المعرفه التي كنت اتجاهلها
> ...



*صدقينى شى اساسى فى حياتنا كلنا*

*فعلا ربنا يحافط علية*

*ميرسى لمرورك يا نيفين*


----------



## sosana (29 يوليو 2008)

موضوع حلو اووووي يا كوكي
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا جميل


----------



## faris sd4l (29 يوليو 2008)

*موضوع روعة و كلام أكثر من رائع*
*عنجد بيكفي الصداقات الحلوة اللي كوناها بهالمنتدى*
*و كمان بكفي المواضيع الحلوة اللي بتنطرح هون اللي بتفيدنا كلنا*

*اختي كيكي شكرا على الموضوع ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## سيزار (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كم راتبك فى المنتدى ؟؟*

اتصدقى يا كيكى انا هنا من زمان ... ودا اول موضوع اقراءه ليكى .... بس موضوع شديد وهدفه واضح وجميل بجد تسلم ايدك 

لا بعد كدا هدور على مواضيعك واقرائها ... دماغك شغاله تمام 
سلام.........

على فكره انا مشرف فى منتدى اخر وبقالى فيه 3 سنين وفعلا راتبى فيه كما ذكرتى انتى .. وشكرا


----------



## جيلان (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كم راتبك فى المنتدى ؟؟*

*عندك حق
كفاية احساسنا اننا فى وسط اسرتنا والمعلومات الكتيرة الى بعرفها ةالاصدقاء 
بجد فوايد كتيرة جدا
موضوع مهم جدا
ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## *malk (29 يوليو 2008)

sosana قال:


> موضوع حلو اووووي يا كوكي
> ربنا يبارك حياتك يا جميل


 
*ميرسى يا حبى*

*نورتى يا قمر*


----------



## *malk (29 يوليو 2008)

faris sd4l قال:


> *موضوع روعة و كلام أكثر من رائع*
> 
> *عنجد بيكفي الصداقات الحلوة اللي كوناها بهالمنتدى*
> *و كمان بكفي المواضيع الحلوة اللي بتنطرح هون اللي بتفيدنا كلنا*​
> ...


 
*ميرسى يا فارس لمرورك*

*ربنا معاك*


----------



## *malk (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: كم راتبك فى المنتدى ؟؟*



سيزار قال:


> اتصدقى يا كيكى انا هنا من زمان ... ودا اول موضوع اقراءه ليكى .... بس موضوع شديد وهدفه واضح وجميل بجد تسلم ايدك
> 
> *بجد دى الموضوع اوحيد الى شوفتة ليا* :t9:
> 
> ...


 

*ميرسى يا سيزاااااار *

*نورت الموضوع*


----------



## *malk (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: كم راتبك فى المنتدى ؟؟*



جيلان قال:


> *عندك حق*
> *كفاية احساسنا اننا فى وسط اسرتنا والمعلومات الكتيرة الى بعرفها ةالاصدقاء *
> *بجد فوايد كتيرة جدا*
> *موضوع مهم جدا*
> *ميرسى يا قمر*


 
*خلاص يا جيجى مصدقاكى بجد*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ميرسى يا قمر لمرورك  ربنا معاكى :Love_Letter_Send:*


----------



## My Rock (29 يوليو 2008)

انا بقى الوحيد الي راتبه المادي بالناقص في المنتدى و محدش يسأل ليه


----------



## ميرنا (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كم راتبك فى المنتدى ؟؟*



My Rock قال:


> انا بقى الوحيد الي راتبه المادي بالناقص في المنتدى و محدش يسأل ليه


 
بس الروحى فى العالى اكتر من اى حد وشغال تنقص من هنا وتبنى فى السما دانتا اكتر واحد كسبان فينا وبقر بقى :smil8:​


----------



## *malk (29 يوليو 2008)

My Rock قال:


> انا بقى الوحيد الي راتبه المادي بالناقص في المنتدى و محدش يسأل ليه


 

*ازاى يا استااااااذ روك  :smil8:*

*زى ماميرنا قالت*

*راتبك الروحى عالى جدااااا*

*وكمااااااااااان الكل هنا بيشكرك على المنتدى دى*

*وبيصليلك ربنا يقوييييييك ياباشا*

*نوررررررررررررت طبعااااا*


----------



## *malk (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: كم راتبك فى المنتدى ؟؟*



ميرنا قال:


> بس الروحى فى العالى اكتر من اى حد وشغال تنقص من هنا وتبنى فى السما دانتا اكتر واحد كسبان فينا وبقر بقى :smil8:​


 
*ياساتر عليكى يابت انتى*

*ياسااااااااااااااااتر :smil8:*

*هتقرى عليييييييييية*

*طيب هيتخصم من مرتبك اكييييييييد:t30:*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## My Rock (29 يوليو 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> بس الروحى فى العالى اكتر من اى حد وشغال تنقص من هنا وتبنى فى السما دانتا اكتر واحد كسبان فينا وبقر بقى :smil8:​


 


keky قال:


> *ازاى يا استااااااذ روك :smil8:*
> 
> *زى ماميرنا قالت*
> 
> ...


 


مانا عارف, بس مثل ما شايفين, في ناس ما ترحم بالقر.. مثل الاخت ميرنا.. يا ساتر

طبعاً الراتب الروحي بأعلى مستوياته و لا يمكن مقارتنه بالمادة, انا فقط ذكرت ذلك للطرفة و التلطيف


----------



## *malk (29 يوليو 2008)

my rock قال:


> مانا عارف, بس مثل ما شايفين, في ناس ما ترحم بالقر.. مثل الاخت ميرنا.. يا ساتر
> *اة طبعا ياريت يا استاذانا تتصرف معاها لكى تقلع عن مثل هذة العادة السيئة*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> طبعاً الراتب الروحي بأعلى مستوياته و لا يمكن مقارتنه بالمادة, انا فقط ذكرت ذلك للطرفة و التلطيف


 

*اكيد طبعااا معروف *

*ربنا يقوييك*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كم راتبك فى المنتدى ؟؟*

*على كدة نبقى احنا بناخد اغلى مراتبات العالم كله 

ومحدش فى اى مكان هيقدر يدينى مرتب مثل الى بناخده هنا 

كفاية اننا بنخدم ربنا فى وقت فراغنا حتى واحنا على النت 

ومرسية ياكيكي على الموضوع بجد تسلم ايدك ​*


----------



## *malk (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: كم راتبك فى المنتدى ؟؟*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *على كدة نبقى احنا بناخد اغلى مراتبات العالم كله ​*
> 
> _*ومحدش فى اى مكان هيقدر يدينى مرتب مثل الى بناخده هنا *_​
> _*كفاية اننا بنخدم ربنا فى وقت فراغنا حتى واحنا على النت *_​
> ...


 

*صح طبعا كلامك  *

*ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك *

*ربنا معاكى :94:*


----------



## ميرنا (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كم راتبك فى المنتدى ؟؟*



My Rock قال:


> مانا عارف, بس مثل ما شايفين, في ناس ما ترحم بالقر.. مثل الاخت ميرنا.. يا ساتر
> 
> طبعاً الراتب الروحي بأعلى مستوياته و لا يمكن مقارتنه بالمادة, انا فقط ذكرت ذلك للطرفة و التلطيف


 
اه بقر بقى فى مانع :warning:​


----------



## ميرنا (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: كم راتبك فى المنتدى ؟؟*



keky قال:


> *ياساتر عليكى يابت انتى*
> 
> *ياسااااااااااااااااتر :smil8:*
> 
> ...


 ايه يا بت البرائة دى :11azy:​


----------



## ناريمان (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كم راتبك فى المنتدى ؟؟*

*موضوع في غاية الروعة ميرسي كتير 

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## My Rock (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: كم راتبك فى المنتدى ؟؟*



ميرنا قال:


> اه بقر بقى فى مانع :warning:​


 

مين بقر؟ :t9:


----------



## ميرنا (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: كم راتبك فى المنتدى ؟؟*



My Rock قال:


> مين بقر؟ :t9:


 شوف النية الكحلى انا بحسد يا روك قر يعنى نقول تانى :t9:​


----------



## *malk (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: كم راتبك فى المنتدى ؟؟*



ميرنا قال:


> اه بقر بقى فى مانع :warning:​



*يابت اتهدى بقى *

*اووووووووف* :smil8:


----------



## *malk (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: كم راتبك فى المنتدى ؟؟*



ميرنا قال:


> ايه يا بت البرائة دى :11azy:​


 
*طبعا من يومى*

*تعرفى عنى غير كدة !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## *malk (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: كم راتبك فى المنتدى ؟؟*



ناريمان قال:


> *موضوع في غاية الروعة ميرسي كتير ​*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


 
*ميرسى لمرورك يا ناريمان*

*ربنا معاكى يا قمرررررر*


----------



## *malk (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: كم راتبك فى المنتدى ؟؟*



My Rock قال:


> مين بقر؟ :t9:


 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*كبسة يا ميرناااا  30: 30:*


----------



## *malk (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: كم راتبك فى المنتدى ؟؟*



ميرنا قال:


> شوف النية الكحلى انا بحسد يا روك قر يعنى نقول تانى :t9:​


 
*كفاية بقى يا ميرنا الكبسة الى فوق دى* :t30:


----------



## ميرنا (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كم راتبك فى المنتدى ؟؟*

مبلاش لقول يقصد مين ​


----------



## *malk (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: كم راتبك فى المنتدى ؟؟*



ميرنا قال:


> مبلاش لقول يقصد مين ​


 
*لا من غير ما تقولى*

*يقصد الى اقتبس كلامة طبعا لما كتب الكلمة دى :heat:*

*ابقى وضحى كلامك بعد كدة وانتى بتكتبى* :t30:


----------



## ميرنا (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: كم راتبك فى المنتدى ؟؟*



keky قال:


> *لا من غير ما تقولى*
> 
> *يقصد الى اقتبس كلامة طبعها لما كتب الكلمة دى :heat:*
> 
> *ابقى وضحى كلامك بعد كدة وانتى بتكتبى* :t30:


 
طبعا لااء :smil8:​


----------



## *malk (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: كم راتبك فى المنتدى ؟؟*



ميرنا قال:


> طبعا لااء :smil8:​


 
*لا انا متاكدة*

*حتى اسالية وتعالى كدة* :hlp:


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*هل استــــــــلمت راتبك من المنــــتدى  !!!*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


تساءلت بيني وبين نفسي ,,ترى كم راتبي في المنتدى 


وما الذي يجعلني أتمسك بالمنتدى بالرغم من كل الضغوط ومشاغل الحياة التي تؤرقني 


وهل لو كانت هنالك رواتب للمنتديات كنا سنقدم ربع ما نقدمه الآن من دون مقابل مادي؟


أقول لكم نعم هنالك راتب من المنتدى !!!


وهو راتب حسي ومعنوي أكثر مما يكون مادياً,


إن العضو عندما يقدم موضوعاً فإنه يجتهد في أختياره حتى لو كان منقولاً ,,


وعندما يجتهد العضو في البحث والتنقيب ,,فهو بدوره يستفيد من هذا البحث ,,


فاجتهاده يكسبه فائدة


ومشاركته لها فائدة


ولقراءته لمواضيع غيره لها فائدة


ومتابعته لردوده وردود غيره لها فائدة


لكن عندما يكون العضو ملزماً بعمل ما ..


وبمقابل ..فإنه يقدمه بلا روح طيبة.. بدون نفس زكية..


بغير ذلك النشاط. . وذلك البحث عن الأجمل والأفضل..


سيقدم مادة بلا ذوق.. بلا طعم.,و. بلا نفس


لكن عندما يضع شيئا في المنتدى .. ويرتبه.ويهندمه,,.يضعه ونفسه طيبة .


فغيري هو أنا وأنا هو غيري,, لأنني المستفيد الأول والأخير من هذا المنتدى


راتبي هو أني أخاطِب طبقة المثقفين من الناس


ناس طالما حلمت بلقاءهم ,,أو حتى تحيتهم ..


راتبي هو إطلاعهم على ما أضع..


راتبي هو توجيههم لي..


راتبي هو شكرهم..


راتبي هو تقبل نصيحتهم القيمة..,


راتبي هوإهدائهم نصائحي المتواضعة,


راتبي أن أكتشف ذاتي من خلال غيري..


راتبي معرفة معادن الناس..


راتبي أن أجعل في كل أرض لي أخاً و صديقاً..


وفى كل مكان رفيقاً..راتبي أنني اكتسبت أخوات بجد...


راتبي أنني أضفت لرصيدي الكثير من الاصداقاء


بتوعية غيري وشغل نفسي بما ينفعني وينفع غيري ..


راتبي أنني ازددت معرفة وعلماً من أخواتى ....


راتبي أنهم سعوا لمساعدتي. لأنهل من ينبوع المعرفة..


راتبي أنني سعيت لكي أساعد غيري .


بلا مقابل غير كلمة شكر تسعدني ..​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل استــــــــلمت راتبك من المنــــتدى  !!!*

*موضوع جميل 

مرسي ليكي كيريا

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل استــــــــلمت راتبك من المنــــتدى  !!!*

ميرسى  مايكل للمرور الجميل والتشجيع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ابن المصلوب (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل استــــــــلمت راتبك من المنــــتدى  !!!*

*ربنا يبارك عملك ووقتك وتكون ليكي دور مميز وخدمه ناجحه امين* شكرا علي الموضوع


----------



## kalimooo (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل استــــــــلمت راتبك من المنــــتدى  !!!*

موضوع جميل

مشكور  ليك اخ  كيريا

وربنا يبارك حياتك
سلاك المسيح​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل استــــــــلمت راتبك من المنــــتدى  !!!*



جاي في الطريق قال:


> *ربنا يبارك عملك ووقتك وتكون ليكي دور مميز وخدمه ناجحه امين* شكرا علي الموضوع



ميرسىىىىىىىىى اخى جاى فى الطريق للمرور الجميل يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل استــــــــلمت راتبك من المنــــتدى  !!!*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع جميل
> 
> مشكور  ليك اخ  كيريا
> 
> ...



ميرسى للمرور الجميل اخى كليمو ربنا يباركك
اختــــــــك كيريا :11azy:


----------



## god love 2011 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل استــــــــلمت راتبك من المنــــتدى  !!!*

موضوع اكتر من الرووووووووووووووووووووووعه بجد 

وربنا معاكى ويباركك​​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل استــــــــلمت راتبك من المنــــتدى  !!!*



سيمون يوسف قال:


> موضوع اكتر من الرووووووووووووووووووووووعه بجد
> 
> وربنا معاكى ويباركك​​



ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى سيمون يسوع يحميكى ويباركك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل استــــــــلمت راتبك من المنــــتدى  !!!*

*ميرسى يا كركر على موضوعك الراااااائع ده و بجد انك تتعرفى على اعضاء زى اعضاء المنتدى ده احسن 10000000000 مرة من اى مرتب 
بس يعنى لو فى مرتب بردو يبقى الاعضاء والمرتب حلجة جامدة اوى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل استــــــــلمت راتبك من المنــــتدى  !!!*



bent el3dra قال:


> *ميرسى يا كركر على موضوعك الراااااائع ده و بجد انك تتعرفى على اعضاء زى اعضاء المنتدى ده احسن 10000000000 مرة من اى مرتب
> بس يعنى لو فى مرتب بردو يبقى الاعضاء والمرتب حلجة جامدة اوى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*



ربنا يخليكى يااختى ولمرورك الا مشجعنى قوى ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## sony_33 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل استــــــــلمت راتبك من المنــــتدى  !!!*

*فعلا موضوع رائع
 وياريت كل واحد يسيب رقم حسابة
 والمرتب سيوصل الى البنك مباشرا  بس ارجو من جميع الاعضاء ان 
 يزيد من رصيدة فى بنك المشاركات والردود بفاعلية ومش زيادة
مشاركات على الفاضى لان هذة المشاركات ليس لها فوائد
 والايام دى الفوايد قلت جامد
 شكرا كريا على الموضوع الرائع*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل استــــــــلمت راتبك من المنــــتدى  !!!*



sony_33 قال:


> *فعلا موضوع رائع
> وياريت كل واحد يسيب رقم حسابة
> والمرتب سيوصل الى البنك مباشرا  بس ارجو من جميع الاعضاء ان
> يزيد من رصيدة فى بنك المشاركات والردود بفاعلية ومش زيادة
> ...



ربنا يخليك ياسونى رافع من روحى النعنويه تعيش وتشجعنى ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## vetaa (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل استــــــــلمت راتبك من المنــــتدى  !!!*

*عندك حق*
*ولو ان لو فى فلوس مش هنقول لأ برضه*
*هههههههههههههه*

*ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل استــــــــلمت راتبك من المنــــتدى  !!!*



vetaa قال:


> *عندك حق*
> *ولو ان لو فى فلوس مش هنقول لأ برضه*
> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ميرسى يا قمر*



ميرسىىىىىىىىى يافيتا ياعثوله لردك العثول موت


----------



## sameh7610 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل استــــــــلمت راتبك من المنــــتدى  !!!*

*موضوع رائع كيريا

اهنيكى لطرحه​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل استــــــــلمت راتبك من المنــــتدى  !!!*



sameh7610 قال:


> *موضوع رائع كيريا
> 
> اهنيكى لطرحه​*



شكرااااااااا ليك ياسامح للمرور الجميل يسوع يباركك​


----------



## just member (1 مايو 2009)

*راتبك كام بالمنتدى؟؟*

*كم راتبك في المنتدى *
*تساءلت بيني وبين نفسي ,,ترى كم راتبي من المنتدى 
وما الذي يجعلني أتمسك بالمنتدى بالرغم من كل الضغوط ومشاغل الحياة ....
وهل لو كانت هنالك رواتب للمنتديات كنا سنقدم ربع ما نقدمه الآن من دون مقابل مادي
أقول لكم نعم هنالك راتب من المنتدى !!!وهو راتب حسي ومعنوي أكثر مما يكون مادياً,
إن العضو عندما يقدم موضوعاً فإنه يجتهد في أختياره حتى لو كان منقول
وعندما يجتهد العضو في البحث والتنقيب ,,فهو بدوره يستفيد من هذا البحث ,,
فاجتهاده يكسبه فائدة
ومشاركته لها فائدة
ولقراءته لمواضيع غيره لها فائدة
ومتابعته لردوده وردود غيره لها فائدة*
*لكن عندما يكون العضو ملزماً بعمل ما .. وبمقابل ..فإنه يقدمه بلا روح طيبة.. بدون نفس زكية.. بغير ذلك النشاط.. 
سيقدم مادة بلا ذوق.. بلا طعم.,و. بلا نفس*
*فغيري هو أنا وأنا هو غيري,, لأنني المستفيد الأول والأخير من هذا المنتدى *

*راتبي هو أني أخاطِب كل اخوتى فى المنتدة
أناس طالما حلمت بلقاءهم ,,أو حتى تحيتهم .. 
راتبي هو إطلاعهم على ما أضع.. 
راتبي هو توجيههم لي.. 
راتبي هو شكرهم.. 
راتبي هو تقبل نصيحتهم القيمة.., 
راتبي هوإهدائهم نصائحي المتواضعة, *
*راتبي أن أكتشف ذاتي من خلال غيري.. 
راتبي معرفة معادن الناس.. 
راتبي أن أجعل في كل أرض لي أخاً و صديقاً.. 
وفى كل مكان رفيقاً..راتبي أنني اكتسبت أخوة أعزاء.. *
*بتوعية غيري وشغل نفسي بما ينفعني وينفع غيري .. 
راتبي أنني ازددت معرفة وعلماً من هؤلاء الأحباء..
راتبي أنهم سعوا لمساعدتي. لأخذ من ينبوع المعرفة.. 
راتبي أنني سعيت لكي أساعد غيري . 
.بلا مقابل غير كلمة شكر تسعدني *

*على فكره الموضوع منقول بس عجبتني فكرته جداا*
*
*​*
*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: راتبك كام بالمنتدى؟؟*

*موضوع رائع يا جوجو
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك في المنتدي​*


----------



## just member (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: راتبك كام بالمنتدى؟؟*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا جوجو​*
> 
> *الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك في المنتدي*​


ميرسى ليكى ولمرورك اختى العزيزة راجعة 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
​


----------



## god love 2011 (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: راتبك كام بالمنتدى؟؟*

*موضوع هايل عن جد
ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررر على الموضوع
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما*​


----------



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: راتبك كام بالمنتدى؟؟*

come with me


موضوع رائع جداااا  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: راتبك كام بالمنتدى؟؟*

موضوع راااااااااااااااااائع يا جوجو 

ميررررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: راتبك كام بالمنتدى؟؟*

الموضوع فعلا جميل يا جوجو​


----------



## وليم تل (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: راتبك كام بالمنتدى؟؟*

شكرا جوجو
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## just member (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: راتبك كام بالمنتدى؟؟*



سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *موضوع هايل عن جد*
> 
> _*ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررر على الموضوع*_
> _*تسلم ايدك*_
> ...


*شكرا ليكى ولمرورك اختى العزيزة سيمون *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## just member (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: راتبك كام بالمنتدى؟؟*



كليمو قال:


> come with me
> 
> 
> موضوع رائع جداااا
> ...


*شكرا لمرورك اخى الحبيب كليمو*
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
**​


----------



## just member (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: راتبك كام بالمنتدى؟؟*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااااااااائع يا جوجو ​
> 
> ميررررررررسى على الموضوع ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


*شكرا حبيبى كيرو لمرورك الجميل*
*نورتنى اخى الغالى *
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*
**​


----------



## just member (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: راتبك كام بالمنتدى؟؟*



swety koky girl قال:


> الموضوع فعلا جميل يا جوجو​


*شكرا اختى العزيزة سويتى*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## just member (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: راتبك كام بالمنتدى؟؟*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا جوجو
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ودمت بود​


*شكرا لمرورك اخى العزيز وليم *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
**​


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: راتبك كام بالمنتدى؟؟*

بجد موضوع حلو اوى 
ميرسى خالص لتعبك


----------



## just member (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: راتبك كام بالمنتدى؟؟*



ميمو ايمو قال:


> بجد موضوع حلو اوى
> ميرسى خالص لتعبك


*شكراااا اكتير لمرورك الجميل*
*نورتينى اختى العزيزة*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*
**​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: راتبك كام بالمنتدى؟؟*

موضوع اكثر من راااااائع
ربنا يبارك تعبك اخي​


----------



## candy shop (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: راتبك كام بالمنتدى؟؟*

موضوع رااااااااااائع يا جوجو

شكرااااااااااااا ليك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: راتبك كام بالمنتدى؟؟*

*موضوع جمييييييييل وروعة يا جوجو
مرسيه ليك 
ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك​*


----------



## monygirl (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: راتبك كام بالمنتدى؟؟*

*موضوع جميل اوىىى ​*

*يا جوجو *


*ميرسى ليك كتيرررررررر*​


----------



## just member (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: راتبك كام بالمنتدى؟؟*



الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع اكثر من راااااائع​
> 
> ربنا يبارك تعبك اخي​


*ميرسى ليكى اختى العزيز*
*نورتى بمرورك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
**​


----------



## just member (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: راتبك كام بالمنتدى؟؟*



candy shop قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااائع يا جوجو​
> 
> شكرااااااااااااا ليك ​
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


*شكرا ليكى امنا العزيزة على مرورك الجميل*
*نورتينى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
**​


----------



## just member (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: راتبك كام بالمنتدى؟؟*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع جمييييييييل وروعة يا جوجو​*
> *مرسيه ليك *
> 
> *ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك*​


*شكرا ليكى ولمرورك الجميل يا روكا*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
**​


----------



## just member (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: راتبك كام بالمنتدى؟؟*



monygirl قال:


> *موضوع جميل اوىىى ​*
> 
> 
> *يا جوجو *​
> ...


*شكرا ليكى اختى العزيزة على مرورك الجميل*
*نورتينى *
**
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------

